# Coconut?



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't see this one the food list. What do you think about giving a tiny amount of finely shredded fresh coconut as a treat? I use organic, virgin coconut oil as a moisturizer on my face/hands and beep keeps trying to eat me. I let her sniff a blob of oil once and she chomped some right down. It easy to digest and full of good things so I'm hoping it not a bad treat.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess no one really knows....


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My guess it that it could stick to the roof of their mouth. I don't think an accidental lick of the oil is bad, but I wouldn't let it happend again.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't really see a problem in fresh coconut.

Since hedgies are still sorta new, we don't really know what can and can't be fed. It will be a trial and error type of process really. I can't think of an immediate reason off the top of my head why it wouldn't be safe. So I don't see the harm in trying, then observing. I've done that with many other fruits that aren't on "the list" such as durian, prickly pears, etc etc. So it's just a matter of trying and see. (And you obviously haven't gotten any remarks saying that it's dangerous to feed and causes some sort of internal damage, so I don't see why not try if it's something she may enjoy.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is that coconut can get kind of gummy when it gets wet and chewed. Kind of like that feeling after you eat an almond joy...


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I had forgot about this lol. I'll try a bit tonight and see if they like it. I'm not worried about it being too gummy, that only happens with sweetened coconut.


----------

